# Help with wheels



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, I just bought my very first Nissan.:newbie: 

The problem is the the rims on it are... questionable, to put it nicely. I've been looking around, and I can't find any decent rims for the 4 bolt setup... Is there a way I can turn it into a 5 bolt setup? Preferrably on a budget? 

I have some REALLY sweet plans for this car... Black with sparkles in the clear coat, chrome pin-stripes, blue LED's all around the interior/trunk, blue LED valve caps, and throw in some major HP's.

Note: I know the guy who runs the local scrapyard, so I can get cheap salvage parts, and I'm going to college for autobody in a month, so I can do all the labor there.

And THANKS! in advance.

(Also, if you have any suggestions for the project, I'd love to hear them.)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried checking out the wheels at Tirerack.com? They have 14 wheel options for your Stanza. IMO, it's a lot easier finding a wheel that you like in 4-lug than trying to swap to 5-lug.


----------



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

*That "Cash" Thing...*

Well, I don't really have the money to be ordering parts from the internet, and what's worse, is I'm in Canada, so stuff like that will set me back quite a bit. I already have a few 5 lugs laying around that would look sweet on this thing... But I'm new to wheel ciustomization, so I'm not sure how long this will take.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Do you think changing all the hubs and related suspension parts instead of just buying a set of 4 lug wheels will costs less?? Better do some research first on cost and work to do what you're thinking of doing. Maybe sell the rims you've got to help pay for some original fit 4 bolt rims.


----------



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

*Oops...*

I didn't know I would have to change the suspension... And the wheels I have laying around are just worthless things that would look pretty good. Nothihng of value. But... What all would I have to change? I thought it would be like... just the part the wheel goes on...


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Bakan said:


> I didn't know I would have to change the suspension... And the wheels I have laying around are just worthless things that would look pretty good. Nothihng of value. But... What all would I have to change? I thought it would be like... just the part the wheel goes on...


The rear drums may be straight forward with the right fitting set of drums but the fronts may be more involved.


----------



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm... So, just drums?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Bakan said:


> Hmmm... So, just drums?


that's the rears, fronts you'll have to check into it further.


----------



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

Alright, so do you (or anyone else) know what drums might fit right on? With the least modification? Someone I mentioned it to said Ford Escort, but I'm not sure.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Trust me....it'll be a whole lot more practical and a lot less aggravating in the long run if you save up the money to buy the correct wheels that will fit your car.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> Trust me....it'll be a whole lot more practical and a lot less aggravating in the long run if you save up the money to buy the correct wheels that will fit your car.


I second that.


----------

